# How much does a bike repair/tune up cost?



## c0sm0nautt (Apr 4, 2009)

So the back breaks on my Specialized Rockhopper needs to be tuned up. The one on the right side is wacked out and is rubbing up against the wheel. Also I think my gears might be a little screwed up. My chain never goes on my front big spoke, the transition from 2 (middle) to 3 (big) does nothing. I live on Long Island so I'm expecting this to cost a little above average. Am I looking at $25, 50, 100? Thanks!


----------



## pakrz (Jun 28, 2009)

I paid the LBS $35 a few months ago to tune up my son's Haro Vector. I live in Wisconsin so it might be a little more in your area. Hope that helps.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

at my shop that'd cost $30-40. long island is probably $50-60.


----------



## desertking (Apr 9, 2009)

if your in good with the guys in the shop they'll do it for the price of lunch


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Brakes: about $30
Breaks: $130


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

normally £50+ in the uk for a good job


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

Read the relevant parts from the site below or park Tools' site and you could do it yourself for nothing. I'm far from mechanically minded but even I can do these jobs! Happy wrenching.

http://www.webmountainbike.com/maintenance.html

Front derailer - just needs limit adjustment from the sound of it...
http://www.webmountainbike.com/adfronder.html

Brake adjustment (V-brakes)
http://www.webmountainbike.com/adbrak.html


----------



## jalopy jockey (Jun 7, 2007)

A 6 pack.

Depends on the specific job as to how many I drink.

Assuming no broken parts of course.

Your's sounds like a beer in the garage (doing what I'm assuming is the Qatarbhoy's links) This taking about the 1st 6oz. 2nd half of beer cleaning and lubing the drivetrain. Then 2 more on the couch watching TV later.


----------



## dimm0k (May 25, 2009)

Do you guys tip after the tuneup?


----------

